# Platzbedarf Flussbarsche



## Matzoeoe (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Um meine Frage in den richtigen Kontext zu rücken.

Meine werten Eltern werde nende des Jahres umziehen, somit wird ihr Teich 'aufgelöst'.
Weiter ist dies nicht schlimm ich hab ja nen eigenen^^, jedoch schwimmen in dem besagten Teich 4 Flussbrsche (15-20cm) die doch schon sehr zutraulich sind. Ich wurde von meine Eltern gebeten diese in meinem Teich Asyl zu gewähren.
Auf Dauer kommt dies jedoch kaum in Frage...und da ich eh kein Freund des Rasenmähers bin, kommen mir Ideen zu einem Zeiten (diesmal Fisch-Teich).

So nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

Wie groß sollte ein Teich werden der den 4 Geseellen ein ordentliches Zuhause abgibt, wie sollte dieser beschaffen sein? 

Ich bin Angler un mir ist klar das die geistreifen Jungs (un ihre vllt folgenden Nachkommen ) nicht arg viel Anderes aufkommen lassen , daher ja n extra Teich. Und wenn man den Aufwand treibt solls ja auch gut werden 

Also ich freu mich über Tips und Erfahrungen jeder Art!

Danke im Vorraus schon mal,

Matzoeoe


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Guten Morgen

Womit fütterst du die __ Barsche? Wenn der Teich nur für die vier Barsche sein soll, ohne dass da etwa noch viele Futterfische drin leben sollen, reicht eine Teichgrösse im oberen vierstelligen Bereich (so 5-10'000 l) eigentlich aus. Flussbarsche werden zwar gross, wachsen aber nur langsam und vier sind ja nicht gerade viel. Bezüglich Teichtiefe gelten natürlich die üblichen Regeln, also mind. 80, aber besser 100 cm oder mehr tief. 

Barsche mögen Pflanzen, allerdings mögen sie sie auch als Laichsubstrat. Ungewollte Vermehrung ist sicher ein Thema, mit dem du dich auseinandersetzen solltest. Dennoch würde ich auf Pflanzen nicht verzichten.


----------



## Matzoeoe (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

zum Futter:
Bisher wurden sie meeisten mit Regenwürmen bzw im Winter mit Mehlwürmen gefütter. Ich dachte mir das behalte ich so bei, sind echt fast Handzahm geworden.
Ursprünglich sind sie in den Elterlichen Koiteich eeingezogen um __ Moderlieschen in ihrer Vermehrungsfreude zu bremsen. 
Prinzipiell würde ich s schon reizvoll finden 'Futterfische' also z.B. Moderlieschen mit einzusetzten...nur glaube ich nicht das die sich lang halten werden. 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich habe keine Vorstellung wie viel ein __ Barsch so an Moderlieschen verdrückt im Jahr, also auch keine Ahnung wie groß eine Moderlieschenpopulation sein muss um die __ Barsche zu 'verkraften'.

Matzoeoe


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Sehr gross, um nicht zu sagen für einen Gartenteich zu gross. Gartenteiche sind eigentlich praktisch immer zu klein, um langfristig ausreichend Futter für __ Raubfische zu produzieren.


----------



## hadron (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Also ich hab einen kleinen __ Barsch und einen kleinen __ Zander im Teich die wohl in den Rotfedern mit dabei waren. Ich hab vor 6 Wochen 2000 __ Moderlieschen gekauft und davon sind noch ca. 200 übrig ....


----------



## Matzoeoe (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Danke für die info
aber hadron wie groß sind n dein kleiner Zarsch un kleiner __ Zander?
1800 Fischle in 42 Tagen...des macht 20 pro Tag und Maul

So ganz so große Fresser sind meiner hoffentlich nicht.
Ich hatte gelegenheit mit unserm Gewässerwart zu reden, der meinte so ca 1-2% des Körpergewichts pro Tag, also ungefähr das 5-fache des Gewichts pro Jahr. Kann das hinkommen?


Da selbst meine Abschätzung auf ca 5 Kg Fisch pro Jahr rausläuft und die ja sicher noch wachsen werden... ist zumindest Zufüttern notwendig.

Um wie viel sollte ich den Teich vergrößenr wenn ich noch einige __ Moderlieschen oder Rotfedern miteinsetzten wollte?

Matzoeoe


----------



## canis (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*

Ja, das kommt etwa hin. 

Der Teich kann eigentlich nicht gross genug, je grösser desto besser.


----------



## hadron (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Platzbedarf Flussbarsche*



Matzoeoe schrieb:


> Danke für die info
> aber hadron wie groß sind n dein kleiner Zarsch un kleiner __ Zander?
> 1800 Fischle in 42 Tagen...des macht 20 pro Tag und Maul
> ...



Ja da hab ich mich auch extrem gewundert - ich dachte für dieses Jahr wär das genug ... aber geschätzte mehr __ Moderlieschen seh ich nicht mehr. Den Zander schätze ich auf ca. 20 cm und der __ Barsch ist vielleicht 10 wenns hoch kommt.


----------

